# 2010 Media Day/Training Camp Thread



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Some updates coming out of the Magic camp concerning Vince, team chemistry, and just the good overall vibe heading to into the week...

Good Team Meeting
http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=17442


> Rather than having the coaching staff evaluate the team, the players were asked to describe their own role and what they will do to help the team win a championship this season. After they gave their response, the team went around the room and shared their two cents for each player on the roster. That's not something that newly assembled teams can do and Carter definitely noticed the difference that one year can bring.
> 
> - "I've never been on a team where you're asked to describe what your role on the team is and then you have your teammates, not your coaches, give their input about what you need to add or not add. Once you understand that, knowing how your teammates feel about you, it's easy to go out and play because you know what's expected from you," said Chris Duhon.
> 
> - "One of the best meetings I've ever been a part of. This is where it starts, the building blocks, because the trust factor starts today. Can you handle the constructive criticism that's coming at you from your peers? It was great," said Vince Carter.


Meer not insulted by Chris Paul trade rumors.
http://ht.ly/2L4e4


> Nelson was asked Monday whether he was “insulted” about the gossip.
> 
> “No, no, not at all,” Nelson responded. ”I mean one thing I know is ‘Believe half of what you hear and none of what you see.’ You can’t buy into things. I don’t know where it started and I really don’t care, because I’m here right now doing media day with the Orlando Magic, and that’s where I want to be. So, obviously, the situation with the Chris Paul thing wasn’t real enough for him to be here right now.”


Shaping up


> Players worked out extensively during the offseason, and Van Gundy said he's particularly pleased with how Carter and Lewis focused on their conditioning and strengthening their legs. But Van Gundy knows there's a difference between merely being in shape and being in basketball shape. Magic players can expect to play lots of 5-on-5 once training camp starts.


Heat Exhuastion in Orlando
http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=17456#ixzz10vv5aQBB


> It's only September and the Orlando Magic are already tired of the Miami Heat. After dominating the headlines this summer, Magic players made it clear that they're not focused on the other team in Florida.
> 
> "I think I got tired of it as soon as LeBron said he was going to Miami. We haven't concerned ourselves with the Miami Heat. Our discussions are about what we're going to do to win a championship, what we're going to sacrifice and how can we play night in and night out. We're not banking on beating the Miami Heat or saying, 'Hey, we need to beat the Heat.' That's not our concern. Our concern is ourselves."
> 
> ...



SVG impressed with VC's conditioning
http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sp...eased-with-magics-effort-in-1st-practice.html


> Another interesting tidbit: Van Gundy mentioned once again that was especially pleased with Vince Carter’s conditioning efforts during the offseason. Van Gundy noted that Carter’s body fat level is 3 percent lower than it was at this time last year.


Best power forward is still Rashard Lewis
http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sp...pend-evening-practice-focused-on-defense.html


> Some notes from practice:
> 
> *Rashard Lewis continued his 50-50 split of reps at small forward and power forward. He’s working on rotations for both positions during defensive drills.
> 
> ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Guys, why was Duhon signed?


----------

